# Doctrine of Sin and Apologetics



## nicnap (Apr 10, 2009)

What is the importance of the doctrine of sin for apologetics? 

How does my view of the doctrine of sin affect my apologetics and evangelism?


(Do you have any good resources concerning these things?)


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 10, 2009)

It seems that the more optimistic someone is about man (i.e., discounting his sinful estate) the more likely someone is to trust man's reason and his ability to prove or disprove a theological position (evidentialism). I think that is part of why Cornelius Van Til was so insistent that a reformed theology must have a systematically reformed apologetic to go with it.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Apr 11, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> It seems that the more optimistic someone is about man (i.e., discounting his sinful estate) the more likely someone is to trust man's reason and his ability to prove or disprove a theological position (evidentialism). I think that is part of why Cornelius Van Til was so insistent that a reformed theology must have a systematically reformed apologetic to go with it.



Just to add to what your brilliant mind already stated, if we are fallen in all our faculties, then our reason is tainted by sin ... if reason itself is tainted, then apologetics is hopeless without regeneration. Even if we knew (which we do) the base axioms of the universe (Romans 1:18 and following) we certainly will suppress the truth in unrighteousness apart from the grace of God working in our life.

-----Added 4/11/2009 at 03:33:22 EST-----



nicnap said:


> How does my view of the doctrine of sin affect my apologetics and evangelism?
> 
> 
> (Do you have any good resources concerning these things?)



What I posted as an addition to what the most beautiful of PB members posted was concerning apologetics, not evangelism.

My basic view of evangelism is that we proclaim a message that the person already knows is true. From that, we are just a means of reminding them of that truth, and if God has ordained from before the foundation of the earth the salvation of that individual, they will respond. Proclaim boldly what we know is true because we know the work we do will be accomplishing the task for which God sent it. Either the salvation of those whose names are recorded in the book of life, or the more thorough condemnation of those that reject not only the testimony they have from all of creation to the invisible attributes of God, but also for trampling underfoot the grace of Jesus proclaimed to them.

We are told to proclaim the truth ... hoping for the glory of God in mercy to those that hear, but knowing full well that many will hear the word, but Satan will snatch it away, or it will be choked by the cares of this world, or it sprout and grow quickly but wither under persecution ... with those that obtain mercy growing and yielding a hundred fold. We get to participate in the gospel. We get to be a channel of blessing to the elect if we are obedient.


----------

